# A while ago I shared I was new to hunting



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

AR 10 .308
Well, that's evolved into wanting longer shots.

This weekend my Sniper instructor bro took me out and by mid morning I was hitting an 8 inch plate consistently at 425 yards.

I hit a clay pigeon (4.3 inches) at 300 yards in a single shot.

Now there are folks on this forum that are thinking "so".
But for me it's currently a personal best.

Next week, 5,6,7 hundred yards. 
I'm hooked!! Working up to 1000 yards (max effective range for my .308)


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Very nice Moby, keep it up.


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

What weight bullet are you using and style ?


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

What kind of glass do you have on that rifle? 



Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos. 

"I will fear no evil, for the valley is mine and so is the shadow."


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I have enjoyed shooting long range for awhile. It is fun and teaches a person many things. 
When I am hunting I never take long range shots because I feel it is un-ethical.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

That's good shooting in my book. :2thumb: I don't really have a place to shoot long range anymore (250 is about it  ). I'll only shoot that far deer hunting if it's the perfect shot.


----------



## BobR1 (Jan 13, 2011)

You are off to a good start.
Tactical Shooting is different than BenchRest. Our 600 Yard Bench Rest Range Record is .85 for 5 shots. We have 5 on the Plaque in the 1 Inch Club. You will be making smaller groups as you progress.

You need to start reading about long range shooting some. As you start getting on out in range, reading wind, spin drift, and the earths rotation can all have some impact on where the bullet impacts. 

Then you have Range Estimation using Mil Dots or Lines. 
Then you need a Table of Known Objects so that you know the sizes of common objects to range find on.

You have some science to go with just shooting small groups.
Do you have a Log Book? I like building my own. Start with a Tactical Tailor "Sniper Data Book Cover" $21.50 look under Tactical Tailor made products on the Tactical Tailor web site.

Staples should have the Small 3-Ring Binder you will need to put in the Log Book Cover.

Locate a Log Book 3 Ring Binder, and cut it down to fit, and tape the exposed edges. When I was building lots of them, I would have OD Name Tapes made and sewn to the spine of the Log Book.

Most of the ready made log books have way to much information in them. Most of it generic. Data custom tailored to your altitude, and conditions is more accurate.
You really only need a few sheets that you can find rapidly when shooting matchs, or practicing your skills.

Drop Chart in 25 yard increments out to your maximum range.
Wind Drift Correction Charts
Mil Dot Ranging Formula Sheet
Table of Known Objects Sheet
Round Count Log Sheets

The Tactical Tailor Log Book set up will go in a BDU leg side pocket. Or your Ruck.
I normally list the Cold Bore correction on the Drop Chart Sheet.
Having all the Log Book Sheets made up in Word, you can make corrections or adjustments to the saved data as you go. You can enter Real Time Data on your rifle, and under your local conditions.

I normally put together a Drop Chart starting with computer Ballistic Program data. I then Fine Tune that data shooting on the range at known distances. Take this serious and laser out your shooting points to be in 100 yard increments. Remember the old saying Garbage In + Garbage Out. 

Enjoy you have a hobby you will like.

Bob


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Just remember, if you hit a deer that far out, you've got one hell of a drag to do! Nice shooting!


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

airdrop said:


> What weight bullet are you using and style ?


Federal Match Grade 168gr HPBT.
100 & 200 yards no adjustment.
300 yrds -1 mil dot.
425 yrds -2.1 mil dot.

What surprised me was with a light wind 3-5 mhp I had .7- 1 mil wind-age.
I didn't think a round moving that fast would be affected that much.

I haven't gotten out to a longer range yet. 
I have the bug.
Want to work up a load on my press and witch to 175gr. 
I've been reading it's much flatter.
Will keep ya posted.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I hit 350 meters when I was 19 year old, never needed to top that.
But I can see how you can get hooked on it.
The closet I can get to 1000 yards is watching "The Shooter".
It is a good movie, fake,but I liked it.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm going to tell you what a bad shot you are from about 2500 yds. away!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

BobR1 said:


> Our 600 Yard Bench Rest Range Record is .85 for 5 shots. We have 5 on the Plaque in the 1 Inch Club.


My best ever is .70" for 5 shots.......

....at 100 yards!


----------

